# Boat Identification



## travis91 (Jul 26, 2005)

Well my freind has a boat for sale and its a old fiberglass boat made in 1969. its a V in the front then goes to a flatter surface. its about 12 feet long. the boat says Hudson bay.


----------



## Wis Bang (Feb 20, 2009)

It looks like it is made from aluminum, they wouldn't ribit the spray rail to a glass boat. 

It resembles the 14' starcraft boats we rented in Canada circa 1966 or so...same company made campers too. We used to fish three men from one for two weeks, good boat.


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

In Wi the numbers on the boat go with the ID card that has the info of the boat on it.
If the card gets lost you just take the numbers to the DMV and they can look it up and reissue a new card.
Boats 16 and over have titles like a car instead of a card.
But both have the basic info in them, make, type, hull, etc.

Here you cant sell a boat without its card/title.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Looks like an alum. boat to me also, had one similar, was a Wind River cir 1959.
That was what we call a "$100 bucker", the kind you can leave at the lake and it stays there.

P.S. how did you hook up the post hole digger to it?


----------



## travis91 (Jul 26, 2005)

it IS fiberglass.. i have seen it in person many of times. it is made of fiberglass. and the post hole diggers arent attached


----------



## CGUARDSMAN (Dec 28, 2006)

Did the owner tell you it was all fiberglass? From what it looks like by the transom it is an aluminum boat. Not trying to be argumentative but that is what it appears from you pics.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Looks like aluminum boat to me also. Strange they used aluminum for the rub rails and gunnels as well as the nose piece.

It sure is a good fiberglass repclia of an aluminum boat. Had me fooled.

 Al


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

last time I saw one like that it was on the sportsmans friend and Virgil Ward was still young


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Never saw an aluminum boat that didn't have at least one small dent in it after one use. Everything on that boat looks as smooth as when it was assembled.

Martin


----------



## Wis Bang (Feb 20, 2009)

I never saw fiberglass with that many ribbits thru it and no cracks...

The one pict fo the interior shows a shiny spot where the paint is worn off; glass does not do that...


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

I never saw a one piece aluminum boat. That would be one huge stamping. It's fibreglas.


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

http://www.fiberglassics.com/default.asp

It's a good resource for researching old fiberglass boats.


----------



## travis91 (Jul 26, 2005)

its fiberglass ive seen it in person more than once.. and there is like a sealant under the gel coat on the inside that's what is shining..


----------



## duckidaho (Dec 31, 2008)

Nice motor, you'll be tinkering with it and it'll be hard to find parts, but I have a 1948 evinrude and I love it. The motor is worth more than the boat.


----------



## travis91 (Jul 26, 2005)

i never did buy the boat.. i am gonna keep looking for something all aluminum. i have a 1960s 9 1/2 johnson.


----------

